# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian on line for free from Internet??

## SgtCasper

Is it possible to learn Russian for free on the Internet? I've downloaded 300 MB of files in mp3 from E-mule with a lot of phrases in Russian and I've found this website/forum. Can I learn enough with it??
Thanks...

----------


## Amanda11

SgtCasper,
Welcome to the forum!
You can learn a lot from this site.  You might want to get a dictionary or coursebook also, but this site helps a lot.
~Amanda

----------


## Dogboy182

I've learned russian very well and spent less than 20 dollars on it over the past 3 years.

----------


## NeveRtheDon

[url][www.princeton.edu/russian/url] here is the offical russian course book of princeton university . if  you download pdf files they are really useful...

----------


## *Krysten*

http://www.byki.com/free_lang_software.pl 
I downloaded this software to help me learn some words, pronunciation, and spelling it has a lot of languages also russian ofcourse. I only downloaded russian hope it helps!  ::

----------


## ganqTurgon

Of course, it is possible! I think that many Russian users want to communicate with you. For example, I want.

----------

